# The dumbest place your Angels have laid eggs on???



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is to find out where other Angel fish keepers have had eggs laid. 
My KOI pair usually lay them on the big Java fern leaves.....this time they decided to lay them on no other than the flat thermometer hanging in their tank.

I wondered why she was always picking at it, thought she didn't like it in her tank...now I just checked and on the back are rows of eggs that they are now guarding.....

Well it sure makes it easy for me to remove them! 

My Pearlscale/Gold Pearlscale are picking clean a slate in their tank and also the Java fern leaves, so guess they will be at it soon too 

I need more tanks!!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For sure, the dumbest spot is on the heater.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow that would be a dumb area....fry the eggs right off the bat. Guessing they moved them right?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My Platinum Pearlscale is a girl and she's very ready to spawn, the Gold Pearlscale is the boy! They are a very pretty pair, so Im going to just let them try it out see how they do as parents just for the experience.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> Wow that would be a dumb area....fry the eggs right off the bat. Guessing they moved them right?


They fried, and they laid more next time, same place. I put a slate in front to prevent them getting to it.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Th intake pipe of the HOB and later on; the heater.


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I have one female who lays her eggs on the silicone caulking in the corner  She is much smaller than the male and he has a heck of a time getting at all the eggs.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW I went out shopping with my daughter and came back and my Paraiba pair have laid eggs on the glass side of the tank  In fact she's still doing it right now


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So far I have only seen a couple of white eggs, so I put in HP in the tank, and an airstone near the eggs (not on them, just close by)

Parents are staring at them constantly, but don't seem too fazed by me walking past the side of the tank where they've laid them.

Funny thing is...I had taken out the male Paraiba, and male Pinoy and swapped them to go with the different females...they were getting along fine until both females decided the tank was THEIR domain! 

So I put the two males back with their prospective mates....the male Paraiba kept shaking his head and glaring at me....so I went over and said to them...OK you guys if you want to stay together you'd better start giving me babies!!! 

I went out shopping and when I got back they had laid eggs! Guess they understood what I said huh


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Funny thing is...I had taken out the male Paraiba, and male Pinoy and swapped them to go with the different females...they were getting along fine until both females decided the tank was THEIR domain!
> 
> So I put the two males back with their prospective mates....the male Paraiba kept shaking his head and glaring at me....so I went over and said to them...OK you guys if you want to stay together you'd better start giving me babies!!!
> 
> I went out shopping and when I got back they had laid eggs! Guess they understood what I said huh


Sounds like the temporary seperation worked 
Gotta love when the boys shake and flare, what attitude!! Mine seem to react worse to a man looking when they have eggs...I have one that just vibrates and charges when hubby gets near the tank.
Pariaba babies on the way  How exciting!! Congrats


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

At first when I saw them doing that I thought something was wrong with them cause I have never seen that before. But even the dark Pinoy do it too, so I guess its when they get upset over something like when you move something in their tank and they get mad, they shake their heads.

Ive seen them do it to one another too, it was sooo funny, he was p.....d right off at being taken out of his house and dumped in someone else's.

So far they are still tending to the eggs, some died but there's still quite a bit on the glass still and we are at day 3 now! so fingers crossed.

Yes I agree about the male thing, they react differently to my husband looking at them...maybe they just get comfortable with whoever feeds them and don't like anyone else.

I talk to them too, so they are used to me farting around their tank, cleaning the glass, adding water, feeding and such.

Scaredycats are getting better too now....gave them a nice BIG amazon sword plant yesterday, so we'll see if they get the hint.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I decided to remove the remaining eggs from the side of the glass tank...I noticed a few were slowly going missing and I think the male Paraiba was eating them, so I got a few, but might have dropped some in the tank. 

I also removed the leaf with the Pinoy's eggs on them too at the same time, figured if I am going to try to hatch the remaining Paraiba eggs, might as well do the Pinoy's at the same time.

So meth blue is in the breeders box, alder cone, katappa leaf, and airstone and the box is inside the tank where it will stay warm....now we will have to see if any are fertile!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy for you with your angels.
Do you increase the water temp. so that the eggs will hatch earlier.
I just lost a tank of koi angels, internal sickness, they just died one by one.
Am still thinking to continue with angels or go for discus.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

i've had a pair spray their eggs on the glass at the joining point of two panes... but i think the heater one takes the cake.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have seen mine when I had them lay eggs on the intake tube of my AC70 and the top side of flow director for the powerhead.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my Paraiba's have gone and laid eggs again on the same spot they did it before...the side of the glass tank. Even though I gave them a lovely sword plant to use, they decided they like this spot.

Just did it this am, so I am going to leave them alone, Ive added meth blue this time to the tank, so hopefully I might get some hatching, if the male doesn't eat them again like he did last time.


----------

